# Hello, I'm new



## beanandjerra (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

My name is Laura, I'm, 31 and stay in Perth, Scotland with my husband and two rescued cats (brothers). I work in admin and also in my spare time like to be with horses.

I really like this site, so much information from so many friendly owners and their felines.

Laura


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome! Post your cats pics too.


----------



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

WELCOME AND HAPPY POSTING!!! ooo and i agree show us some pics


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Hiya Laura (and bean & jerra too! They are gorgeous if thats them in your avatar!). I'm from UK too, Newcastle to be exact, and have 5 rescue cats (and 2 rescue dogs) of my own.

Ems


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Laura


----------



## beanandjerra (Nov 23, 2004)

thanks for the welcome everyone, its really nice to see all these gorgeous cats and get advice from their feline owners


----------



## caz (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi there fellow Scot.

Lovely cats you have.


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Laura to the forum. We love pictures here! 

I live in Arizona and they just opened a horse sanctuary for rescue horses and colts near by my house.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

What an awesome snapshot you got of your 2 cats!
They are a very handsome pair! Welcome.


----------

